# Cape Cobra (Naja nivea)



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

*Cape Cobra* caught this afternoon.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## jmack (Jul 6, 2011)

oooo:mf_dribble:

and, you caught it? how do i get your job? lol


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

jmack said:


> and, you caught it? how do i get your job? lol


Not really a job. It’s more a hobby. I volunteer to assist animals who find themselves in confrontation with people.


----------



## jmack (Jul 6, 2011)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> Not really a job. It’s more a hobby. I volunteer to assist animals who find themselves in confrontation with people.


I wish my area had that, but theres really only working at cat or dog shelters, not really moving wildlife away from people


----------



## sean_mac (Feb 22, 2009)

You caught some great shots there


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

i only get to do that with adders and people that know that im into snakes in the area and tbh an adder is easy peasy compared to a cobra lol just hook and into one of them plastic boxes with the sliding lids and slide it from the side the snake cant strike at job done then to relocate them i just pop the lid then push the whole lot on its side with the hook and let it go on its own way im not confident enough at using bags i think id get bitten through it. BTW i dont have dwa but as far as im aware moving a adder from someones garden and then to the cliffs and not taking it home im not breaking any laws


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> i only get to do that with adders and people that know that im into snakes in the area and tbh an adder is easy peasy compared to a cobra lol just hook and into one of them plastic boxes with the sliding lids and slide it from the side the snake cant strike at job done then to relocate them i just pop the lid then push the whole lot on its side with the hook and let it go on its own way im not confident enough at using bags i think id get bitten through it. BTW i dont have dwa but as far as im aware moving a adder from someones garden and then to the cliffs and not taking it home im not breaking any laws


 My step father has an uncle in Australia. He's pest control. Anyone wants any kind of snake, venomous, lethal moving they call this guy and he's a good age now. I hope you get paid for your services.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

*







*

*This is what it looks like from my angle. *


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> image
> image
> image
> image


I cant wait till I've saved up enough to go to SA. he number of herp species is going to make it a fantastic trip.


----------



## Stu MBM (Sep 2, 2011)

Could you not have got a close up:lol2:

Stunning pics!!!


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

*This is what it looks like from my angle. *


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

1b3 said:


> My step father has an uncle in Australia. He's pest control. Anyone wants any kind of snake, venomous, lethal moving they call this guy and he's a good age now. I hope you get paid for your services.


nope i love adders so id happily move one rather than have someone get there shovel out as there not like an elapid u have to get close for them to defend themselves


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

I was requested to identify a snake at the poison research center on Monday. A victim had died over the week end from a suspected snake bite. 
The individual’s house was searched and a Cape Cobra of about 30cm was discovered in his bed.


----------

